# KVM BLOWOUT 512MB RAM $30/yr 1024MB RAM $6/month - Crissic Solutions, LLC



## SkylarM (Jun 21, 2013)

*Crissic* *Solutions, LLC** - VPS Done Right*

 

*AUP** Quick and Dirty: We do not allow IRC, Bittorrent, P2p, Warez, spamming, or anything illegal in the state of Florida or the United States of America. PRIVATE proxies are allowed.*

 




> Crissic Solutions, LLC does not charge for bandwidth overages. If a client goes over their allocated bandwidth, the service will be port limited until the beginning of the next pay period at a rate of 10Mbps. Customers may contact sales to purchase additional bandwidth at the rate of $2.50/TB as a monthly addon or at a one time fee for the current pay period.


 

 

► *Test IP:* 199.48.167.66

► *Test File:* 100MB

► *VPS Control Panel:* Built into billing Panel (SolusVM API with a locked down SolusVM frontend)

► *Management:* Unmanaged

► *Server RAM:* 36GB DDR3 ECC (minimum)

► *Processors:* Dual Intel Xeon L5520's

► *Disks:* SATA III RAID 10

► *Link Speed:* 1Gbps

► *DNS Services:* Full rDNS and DNS included FREE

► *Location:* Jacksonville, Florida with the GoRack datacenter

► *Virtualization:* KVM

► *Activation:* All KVM are manually reviewed prior to setup. Please allow _up to_ 24 hours. Typical setup time less than 1 hour.

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄

 

*KVM BLOWOUT SALE*

 

 

▐ *KVM512*

 

 

► *Cores:* 2

► *Dedicated RAM:* 512 MB

► *Disk:* 40 GB

► *Bandwidth:* 2000 GB

► *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

 

Price:

 

*$30/year*

 

*Order Now*

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀

 

▐ *KVM768*

 

 

► *Cores:* 2

► *Dedicated RAM:* 768 MB

► *Disk:* 60 GB

► *Bandwidth:* 2500 GB

► *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

 

Price:

 

*$45/year*

 

*Order Now*

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀

 

▐ *KVM1024*

 

 

► *Cores:* 3

► *Dedicated RAM:* 1024 MB

► *Disk:* 80 GB

► *Bandwidth:* 3000 GB

► *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

 

Price:

 

*$6/m | Get 2 Months free when you pay yearly!*

 

*Order Now*

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀

 

▐ *KVM1536*

 

 

► *Cores:* 4

► *Dedicated RAM:* 1536 MB

► *Disk:* 120 GB

► *Bandwidth:* 4000 GB

► *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

 

Price:

 

*$9/m | Get 2 Months free when you pay yearly!*

 

*Order Now*

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀

 

▐ *KVM2048*

 

 

► *Cores:* 4

► *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB

► *Disk:* 150 GB

► *Bandwidth:* 5000 GB

► *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

 

Price:

 

*$12/m | Get 2 Months free when you pay yearly!*

 

*Order Now*

 

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄

 

*Available Operating Systems (32 and 64 bit)*

Debian 6.0.5, 6.0.6, 7

Fedora 17, 18

Centos 6.3, 6.4

ClearOS 6.3

LinuxMint 13

Mageia 2

OpenSUSE 12.2

Scilinux 5.6, 6.3

SolusOS 1.2

Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04

***Don't see a template or ISO you need? Open a support ticket and we'll add it! Please note Operating System is NOT installed on initial setup. Full instructions provided.***

 

*Addons:*

► *1TB Bandwidth*: $2.50/m

► *Additional IPs:* $2 per IP per month

► *Direct Admin:* $5/m

► *cPanel:* $14.95/m

 

▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄▀ ▄


----------



## sleddog (Jun 21, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> VPS Control Panel: Built into billing Panel (SolusVM API with a locked down SolusVM frontend)


Sign of the times. Hopefully we'll see more security-aware offers like this.

I've been with Crissic for a month or so with an OpenVz VPS and it's been stellar. Good luck with the KVM offer. Wish you had a 128 low-end deal


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 21, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Sign of the times. Hopefully we'll see more security-aware offers like this.
> 
> I've been with Crissic for a month or so with an OpenVz VPS and it's been stellar. Good luck with the KVM offer. Wish you had a 128 low-end deal


Appreciate it! If you want you can open a ticket with a request for a lower KVM package than is listed and we can see what we are able to do.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 22, 2013)

-


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry for the bump, but after many requests we have made monthly pricing available on everything but the KVM512 and KVM768. If you'd like to do quarterly or semi-annually on the KVM768, please open a ticket.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

Pricing is good, but I don't like the network at all. No IPv6, and only Telia and nLayer upstream? Not a fan of either of those, routing is inefficient. Have to pass here


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

IPv6 is in the works, as is a third upstream. No direct timelines for that at this time though. It's safe to say 1-2 months


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> IPv6 is in the works, as is a third upstream. No direct timelines for that at this time though.


Good to hear. You wouldn't be able to tell us what that 3rd is, would you? HE, Cogent, Level3? Any of those would be great additions.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Good to hear. You wouldn't be able to tell us what that 3rd is, would you? HE, Cogent, Level3? Any of those would be great additions.


nothing is solid as of now, but Looking at Cogent or Atrato possibly. Still early stages though so no guarantee on when it will be added unfortunately.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

Good providers, those. With those in the network and IPv6 this suddenly becomes a killer deal  Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Good providers, those. With those in the network and IPv6 this suddenly becomes a killer deal  Will keep an eye on it.


I'll try and do something fancy when we get IPv6 in. The space is there, just waiting on it to be put in. I'm hoping we'll have the 3rd provider in the mix within the month, but we'll see how that goes. Just gotta bug Daniel enough about it.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> The space is there


What space? AS19531 doesn't originate any IPv6 prefixes.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> What space? AS19531 doesn't originate any IPv6 prefixes.


It was there ~3 months ago. He upgraded all of his equipment (Juniper based) and hasn't setup IPv6 yet as a result. Lazy lazy


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

Aaaaaannd IPv6 is live. Just open a ticket after order if you'd like it


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> IPv6 is in the works






SkylarM said:


> Aaaaaannd IPv6 is live.


Partly impressed, partly skeptical that you got it up so quickly. What about testing and such? And the AS still doesn't show any IPv6 prefixes. Do you have a test IPv6 address?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

http://lg.he.net/?routers[]=core1.fmt1.he.net&command=ping&ip=2604:4600:9876::1

Will have more general tests available soon


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

That IP pings and responds on port 80, but doesn't show up in a search at bgp.he.net. However when I plug it in to asn.cymru.com I get that it's at AS237, "Merit Network", an organization dedicated to providing connectivity between Michigan universities. What on earth?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> That IP pings and responds on port 80, but doesn't show up in a search at bgp.he.net. However when I plug it in to asn.cymru.com I get that it's at AS237, "Merit Network", an organization dedicated to providing connectivity between Michigan universities. What on earth?


Uh that's odd.... I'll look into it.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

I imagine HE.net just needs to update their databases, but in the mean time that's very strange.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

Daniel has had the IPv6 space for a while now, but wasn't announced until literally an hour ago.

Edit: Looks like it's flagging the entire 2600::/12 to Merit and isn't tracking /32s


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, I figured as much. IDK how often HE updates the databases, but it should be in soon. Still, gotta wonder how Merit Network got involved. Certainly shouldn't be a secondhand IPv6 block.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 23, 2013)

Strout, this is kvm mate . Tunneling is 2 commands away


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Yeah, I figured as much. IDK how often HE updates the databases, but it should be in soon. Still, gotta wonder how Merit Network got involved. Certainly shouldn't be a secondhand IPv6 block.


http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET6-2604-4600-1/pft


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 23, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Strout, this is kvm mate . Tunneling is 2 commands away


I know that, but why tunnel if you don't have to? Besides, tunneling won't work as well for this server as for my setup w/ you because they don't have direct HE peering and the nearest tunnel server is in Miami, an extra hop or two away.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 23, 2013)

Non gateway IP: 2604:4600:9876::367f:9cd3

Not entirely sure why Solus prefers random IPs instead of having some form of order to it when it adds them.....


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I know that, but why tunnel if you don't have to? Besides, tunneling won't work as well for this server as for my setup w/ you because they don't have direct HE peering and the nearest tunnel server is in Miami, an extra hop or two away.


True, Especially knowing you are working on DNS network, I guess that added latency does have an impact.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 24, 2013)

Everything now seems to be responding normally. HE recognizes the IPv6 block on AS19531.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful


----------

